# Daisy Mae is Visiting! *CLOSED*



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi!

Daisy Mae is hanging out on my island today, if anyone would like to come and purchase turnips from her. *Turnips are 99 bells each!*
You are also welcome to look in the Able SIsters shop. but Nook's Cranny is closed for an upgrade.
Ruby is crafting a *Cool Hyacinth Wreath *as well if anyone is interested!
Leave a reply to this thread, and I will PM you a dodo code.

Please be respectful. Don't touch my flowers or my fruit trees. 
*PLEASE exit through the Airport once you are done. DO NOT use the - button.*


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 16, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Daisy Mae is hanging out on my island today, if anyone would like to come and purchase turnips from her.
> You are also welcome to look in the Able SIsters shop. but Nook's Cranny is closed for an upgrade.
> ...


I would like to purchase some turnips, for how much are those being sold, so I can know how much to bring.


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

how much are the turnips? nwn


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to swing by as well. Please message dodo.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tenocht said:


> I would like to purchase some turnips, for how much are those being sold, so I can know how much to bring.





GereGere said:


> how much are the turnips? nwn



Oh yes, sorry! She is selling them for 99 bells each


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 16, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Oh yes, sorry! She is selling them for 99 bells each


Thanks, just waiting for the code. Be right there.


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to buy !


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 16, 2020)

hi I'd love to pop over!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to stop by to buy some!


----------



## emelys (Apr 16, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Daisy Mae is hanging out on my island today, if anyone would like to come and purchase turnips from her. *Turnips are 99 bells each!*
> You are also welcome to look in the Able SIsters shop. but Nook's Cranny is closed for an upgrade.
> ...


me !


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come and buy some?~ (argggg i just repaid house loan ><)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 16, 2020)

may i visit please?


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come by for the DIY recipe!


----------



## buuunii (Apr 16, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 16, 2020)

*If I send you a dodo code, please make sure you come by quickly. I am only going to be open for so long, and don't want anyone to miss out. *

*Also, for those asking about tips- Totally not necessary but are welcome. *


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit too! If it's not too late


----------



## th8827 (Apr 16, 2020)

May I stop by? 

For both the Turnips and the DIY.


----------

